

Human powered flight? - jacquesm
http://www.tested.com/articles/43440-thoughts-on-the-mechanics-of-assisted-human-flight/

======
ColinWright
Cross-reference: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734497>

------
jacquesm
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYW5G2kbrKk> <\- the video

